# monitor goes to sleep in commandline



## trollulf (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello there!

I've been searching for the answer to this question for some time now and haven't found a straight answer yet. I tried search the forum but *I* only saw people that had xorg installed when having this issue.

So, the monitor goes to sleep after maybe 10 minutes of inactivity. I suspect it has something to do with ACPI. After I found some info in the handbook I tried to disable ACPI by putting 
	
	



```
hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf. The system didn't like this very much and I couldn't boot until *I* enabled it again.

When issuing the command [cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi[/cmd] I got some results that may (or may not) be of interest in pursuing this:

```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
```
*T*hanks for a great forum either way. As a beginner in the FreeBSD world I find it extremely helpful!


----------



## trollulf (Apr 25, 2012)

Ooops so sorry!

I run FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on a Dell Latitude D830 laptop


----------



## trollulf (Apr 25, 2012)

After a visit on IRC to efnet.org and the FreeBSDhelp-channel I got a solution!

`vidcontrol -t off` :e

Works like a charm!


----------

